# Denbigh Asylum - April 08



## NobodyGirl (Apr 19, 2008)

The projectors have been taken! I'm not happy at all!


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 19, 2008)

A couple more shots I have taken on other visits.


----------



## silentasylum (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah, I was there today too- strange that it's gone now. I found it quite depressing in there today seeing how empty it was compared to a while back. Though I must admit- it was quite amusing watching everyone run around.


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 19, 2008)

silentasylum said:


> Yeah, I was there today too- strange that it's gone now. I found it quite depressing in there today seeing how empty it was compared to a while back. Though I must admit- it was quite amusing watching everyone run around.



Yea I mean the Projector room was a main part of it for me. Traveled for like 2 and a half hours, and was quite dissapointed. It was a good explore all the same tho. Funny because I was with a Noob, who was crapping themselves the entire time. Got a bit frustrating. *mental note: dont take a noob*


----------



## Skaterdrew (Apr 20, 2008)

>



I really like this pic, it seems simple at first but has nice little background details.

Don't forget. we we're all noobs not that long go. I remember crapping myself silly looking round RAF newton lol


----------



## silentasylum (Apr 20, 2008)

Never noticed at first, but on a second look it looks like fresh blood on the table


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 20, 2008)

silentasylum said:


> Never noticed at first, but on a second look it looks like fresh blood on the table



me being manipulative  lol


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 20, 2008)

Skaterdrew said:


> I really like this pic, it seems simple at first but has nice little background details.
> 
> Don't forget. we we're all noobs not that long go. I remember crapping myself silly looking round RAF newton lol




Thanks! 

lol dont worry, he said himself hes a complete noob and wanted to crap himself lol. Not sure its his thing but we went on a travel day and ended up there.


----------



## skittles (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice pics, so you didn;t get caught?


----------



## shadowman (Apr 20, 2008)

NobodyGirl said:


> The projectors have been taken! I'm not happy at all!



maybee they will turn up on Ebay, most things seem to in the end.:icon_evil


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 20, 2008)

skittles said:


> Nice pics, so you didn;t get caught?



Nah diddnt get caught. My friend was panicking about security the entire way round so every time he heard like a drip of water or something he jumped. we eventually ended up hearing the actual security tho, we heard a door slam and crunching footsteps when it was silent so we made a stealthy retreat. When we were back in the daylight we heard some vehicle making its way towards us so we ran to the area behind the morgue and hid and heard it go past, then we just made break for it. Got some nice war wounds and bruises from the retreat lol. Accident prone I am!


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 20, 2008)

shadowman said:


> maybee they will turn up on Ebay, most things seem to in the end.:icon_evil



If they do im gonna find where they live and go ninja on their ass....  I wish!


----------



## silentasylum (Apr 21, 2008)

I learned they got sold to a private seller?


----------



## mikeymike (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Valan (Apr 25, 2008)

NobodyGirl said:


> > Its ages since I've been here, really weird to see the window blocked up, and the skewed table (with some missing).
> > Nice photos anyways!


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Valan said:


> NobodyGirl said:
> 
> 
> > > Its ages since I've been here, really weird to see the window blocked up, and the skewed table (with some missing).
> ...


----------



## meth_ (Apr 25, 2008)

i'm confused, have you shopped out the window and other bits? Can't see why they'd block the window and do it so it looked like there was never a window there instead of just going ninja on the boards.






^^ quite extensive window!

shame about the projectors, but hopefully they've gone to someone who'll restore them and put them to use somewhere..somehow, doing something


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 26, 2008)

meth_ said:


> i'm confused, have you shopped out the window and other bits? Can't see why they'd block the window and do it so it looked like there was never a window there instead of just going ninja on the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried editing the boards. it lost its claustrophobic feel. I like the idea of not seeing an entrance.


----------



## socks (Apr 26, 2008)

Cool pictures

I went round this place last September. My cousins had just moved to Denbigh and we went to visit them, I saw the Asylum as we sped past.

An hour later my cousins and I were stood peering through gates with strict orders from our parents not to go inside. We decided to take a closer look.

After driving round and walking round for ages we got into the grounds. It began to rain, so we took shelter, well now we were in...

We heard other people in their but met no one

When we got home we told our parents we had been to a cafe, we were not believed but

Sadly we had no camera


----------



## NobodyGirl (Apr 26, 2008)

Might wanna alter your post a lil Socks. They dont like mention of access an all. Just a warning just in case. 

But its an amazing place isnt it? I love it to death! Thank you for the reference to the pictures. Its a very photogenic place! Make sure you take your camera on your next explores


----------



## socks (Apr 26, 2008)

NobodyGirl said:


> Might wanna alter your post a lil Socks. They dont like mention of access an all. Just a warning just in case.
> 
> But its an amazing place isnt it? I love it to death! Thank you for the reference to the pictures. Its a very photogenic place! Make sure you take your camera on your next explores




OK and thanks for the warning, done but I did not think what I wrote counted as access details but changed it anyway just in case .

I never have a camera when I need one


----------



## NobodyGirl (Jul 1, 2008)

Looking over old photos last night, getting ready for my next visit and ended up editing a couple. (i miss this place)


----------



## Flaxington (Jul 4, 2008)

anybody seen any maps or layouts for this hospital anywhere?


----------



## Valan (Jul 9, 2008)

Went here this weekend with Mr. Bones, Jaff and Lost, can't believe what a state its in since my previous visit! All the f**ked floors, hardly any decent floors left upstairs, very sad to see what a mess its in. Will make it a priority to get some of my old pics up soon for comparison!


----------

